# Sismos entre 1990 e 2008



## J.Crisóstomo (5 Jan 2008 às 01:07)

1. As of Jan. 4, 2008.

É claro que 2008 ainda agora começou mas ja é possivel observar através dos ultimos 4/5 anos + ou - o numero total de sismos por ano tem-se reduzindo.

Através deste grafico tem-se uma melhor ideia:





Em 2000 o nº de sismos foi aumentando e em 2003/04 verifica-se o inicio de uma ligeira descida



Em relação ao numero de mortes por ano causadas por sismos pode-se verificar uma grande estabilidade, apesar de em 2004 ter havido um BUM, pois foi o maior em nº de mortes (curiosamente foi tambem neste ano +/- que se começou a reduzir o nº de sismos):






(peço desculpa pela falta de dados nos eixos dos graficos... soque as vezes o excel zanga.se cmg... mas tmb os dados estão todos na tabela   )


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2008 às 10:51)

Olá J.Crisóstomo, bom trabalho 

É sempre bom olhar para estas estatísticas para desmistificar um pouco a ideia generalizada de que há cada vez mais sismos. Isso não é verdade, o que se passa é que hoje há 8,000 estações contra as 350 que havia há 70 anos. E sobretudo porque hoje há uma gigantesca amplificação global dos sismos através da comunicação social que não existia há poucas décadas atrás. Em termos estatísticos há até um padrão bastante regular na frequência de sismos de grande intensidade nos últimos 100 anos. Não há muitas anomalias excepcionais. Em média há todos os anos um grande sismo de magnitude 8.0 ou superior, e 17 sismos de Magnitude 7 a 7.9.

Se olharmos para a tabela que colocaste, vemos que efectivamente houve um irregular nº de sismos igual ou superior a Mag 8 no ano passado, nomeadamente 4, mas que em contrapartida houve menos sismos de 7.0-7.9 do que por exemplo há uma década atrás.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mai 2008 às 16:36)

Bom trabalho!

Mas também seria interessante termos um aferidor da energia libertada pelos sismos à escala planetária. 

Teriamos dataloggers em todas as estações de medição dos sismos para memorizar os registos da intensidade e duração. Depois de constituir uma base de dados planetária, calculariamos então a média logaritmica e analisariamos a evolução anual!

Média logarítmica, pois os sismografos medem numa escala logaritmica de base 10.

Seriam necessários muitos mais sismografos do que os existentes. Mas seria interessante ter um aferidor médio da energia libertada por sismos à escala global a partir da média zonal encontrada em cada sismografo.

Com os dados obtidos podiamos extrapola-los para encontrar isolinhas de energia, e aplicavamos um gradiente de cores nas superfícies entre isolinhas.

Com estes dados, possivelmente abriam-se portas a mais teorias sobre aquecimento ou não.. O que até podia ser confuso e contraproducente! Mas seria bom ter um indicador global, no mínimo curioso, pois é mais importante do que contar sismos e avaliar intensidades. 

A intensidade dum sismo é indicadora da energia que se está libertando, mas não da quantidade de energia libertada, para tal seria preciso avaliar a extensão x profundidade x duração! Assim já poderiamos qualificar quanta energia foi libertada, e não apenas dizer que foi libertada muita energia
em curto espaço de tempo naquele local. 

Uma coisa é a quantidade de energia libertada num ponto, outra é a sua acção (energia x tempo) num ponto, e outra é a integração da força resultante dos deslocamentos (sismos) ao longo de um periodo de tempo tendo como raio de acção o planeta nas suas coordenadas x, y, z!

É claro que isso seria um trabalho de doidos (nem devia ter escrito este post), é tecnicamente impossível e computacionalmente incrível de conseguir, a meteorologia já é complicada o suficiente e está muito melhor guarnecida de aparelhos de registo e medição!


----------

